# Another reason to always wear a PFD



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

You never know what can happen when you'are out on the water.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/04/16/illinois-kayaker-drowns-after-being-attacked-by-swan/

There are a lot of things that can cause you to go in the water. Make sure you are prepared if it happens. Always wear a PFD.
This is another incident with a waterfowl vs. kayaker.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I like to carry a fiberglass owl with me as part of my safety gear


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Jackson Goosa


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

.................


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> Just to be exact, and fair, he's not actually in a coosa, he's in a Jackson daytripper sik.


You sure Jamie? I have no idea of the Jackson range, but a SIK you can stand up in (end of video) is something I have never heard of. If it is so stable (SIK or SOT) that he can stand, why couldn't he do a re-entry?

I notice the PFD rose way above his shoulders, so I assume it did not have a waist belt to hold it down below his ribcage (or it wasn't done up).

Trevor


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure someone died because of this type of attack in the US yesterday


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep... viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54361

Trevor


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Occulator said:


> Bloody hell, those things really can be vicious. :shock: Thankfully we don't have too many of them over here; mainly just crocs and sharks.


Yeah, you're lucky you just have crocs and sharks. We have to risk our lives just to go fishing. Damn birds!
I've never seen a shark that could swallow me and I've never seen a 4m pre-historic lizard, but I have had to pull a hook from from the beak of a pelican a couple of times.  Now that's scary.


----------

